# Where to Buy Reg Barber Tamper?



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hi All,

looking for a good tamper to fit my 58m basket in my Gaggia Classic.

Any ideas where is the best place to buy a Reg Barber tamper in the UK?

Or, any other ideas for a good quality tamper for the Gaggia Classic?

Thanks, Thomas.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

So far as I know Coffeehit are the only folks in the uk that do them


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Cool - thanks I will check them out.

currently using a 57/58 Tamper and find it leaves too much of a gap!

Cheers, Thomas.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

If you want a standard size tamper, have a look on e-bay. There's a US company that do a line of tampers very similar to RBs at about half the price and deliver very quickly. There is a good choice of both base and handle design. I own both one of these and a couple of RBs and you'd be hard put to distinguish which is which. But RB really scores when it comes down to the custom sizes.

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.

And, actually, the world DOES revolve around my Glen of Imaal terrier!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for that will check it out.

I know Chimp on here uses a Rocket, I'm also thinking about that one.

This Motta one seems very cheep for a decent looking 58 tamper:

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-tamper-flat-base-58mm-wooden-handle-/prod_1817.html?category=492

Sooooooooo many choices, got plenty of time though I'm in no mad rush.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Worth remembering that Rocket charge premium prices for putting their name on products. Not that I've got anything against Rocket - I own a Ghiotto - but, for example, their re-badged Mazzer Mini-e comes in at £100+ more than the Mazzer.

You may find better value in a tamper elsewhere.

The Rocket does look the mutt's danglers though.

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.

And, actually, the world DOES revolve around my Glen of Imaal terrier!


----------

